
GitMarket: The right way to sell code - artsandsci
https://git.market/
======
francisperron
Hi! I'm Francis Perron, co-founder of GitMarket. I am the designer and front-
end developer.

GitMarket is a marketplace for developers by developers, where you can sell
your code or buy someone else code.

We were tired of current marketplace who sell code in zip format, which is not
convenient. We think Git is a better way to do it, just like open source with
GitHub.

We need the community to make this project successfull, so please signup,
share, like and feel free to ask questions, I'll do my best to answer
everyone!

Thank you :)

~~~
punshetty
Any special offer for hacker news folks ;)

~~~
vbtechguy
i saw on their web site that beta signups get reduced fees from 30 to 15% :)

------
milhouse1337
Hi HN, CTO here.

I'm so proud to see my work here on the only news site I read daily! We are
here to answer your questions if you have any and don't forget to subscribe to
the beta.

Have a good day!

------
Zekio
How is a 30% cut low? 30% is standard, and therefor not low.

"Earn 70% On Each Sale

We keep our fees low so you can get more"

~~~
milhouse1337
In fact 30% for non-exclusive content is lower than Envato.
[http://themeforest.net/become-an-author](http://themeforest.net/become-an-
author)

I totally agree that 30% is a base standard here but we plan to push the fees
as low as we can (by giving you multiple payment providers and checkout
options), we also plan to lower the fees to all beta subscribers and finally
we also have lower withdraw fees (way lower than 25$ for a SWIFT transfer).

Thank you for you interest!

